# Helium filled balloons?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Where can I get Helium filled balloons for a birthday party? I can't find them anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

PARTY ZONE L.L.C.

Po Box 43686
Dubai
United Arab Emirates
Telephone:
Facsimile:
+971(4)3444158
+971(4)3444154

I thinnk they're in Garhoud, near the Land Rover garage and wellcare hospital

http://www.partykins.com/


----------



## c.rupp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello 

There's a party shop down Jumeirah beach road past Mecarto Mall on the right side of the road there's a small centre called the Palm strip or something like that and there's a party shop. They do hellium balloons etc. This is where the kiddies place favourite thing is situated aswell.

Hope this helps


----------

